# The Struggle is Real



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Hear ya there...


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I hope it neve becomes that way for me hell I'd rather die young.live fast and hard


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I hope it neve becomes that way for me hell I'd rather die young.live fast and hard


Sorry but it sure will .Starts for most in the low 40s.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I hope it neve becomes that way for me hell I'd rather die young.live fast and hard


I thought I was Superman until I had to go to the drug store and get me some cheaters. Made it to my late 40s then a gradual decline until you have to do something about, I fought it hard and lost. Moved up 1.50 power....lol


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

RMH said:


> I thought I was Superman until I had to go to the drug store and get me some cheaters. Made it to my late 40s then a gradual decline until you have to do something about, I fought it hard and lost. Moved up 1.50 power....lol


My early 20s I still could get it up with the powder.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

RMH said:


> I thought I was Superman until I had to go to the drug store and get me some cheaters. Made it to my late 40s then a gradual decline until you have to do something about, I fought it hard and lost. Moved up 1.50 power....lol


Yep. First reading glasses, then bifocals, then trifocals. I'm wondering what's next.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Been a few times on the ice trying to tie on a teardrop to 2 lb in low light without my cheaters. I get it done after 50 or so stabs in the general direction of the hole cussing a little more after every failed attempt. Not out of the woods yet, still have to tie up the knot. You think the line is through the last loop and pull tight only to have it unravel and there you are with a teardrop and curled up fishing line. And they ask me why I need a drink ?


----------



## John Koos (Dec 20, 2017)

I’ve got glasses every where, now I’m thinking I need the string thing to keep the dam things on me, and a cleaning rag


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Hear ya there...


What was that???


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

John Koos said:


> I’ve got glasses every where, now I’m thinking I need the string thing to keep the dam things on me, and a cleaning rag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Been using the string thing for a few years now. I occasionally just hang them down on my nose and look over them. 

I'm almost to the point of checking my options with an optometrist. Who the heck does that:lol:


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I hope it never becomes that way for me hell I'd rather die young.live fast and hard


No way Aaron. Live fast and hard while you're young and then live slow and hard as you age. I've always liked ice fishing, and grew up on a lake. But the older I get, the more I like ice fishing. I just hit 56 and though I don't enjoy the fact that I can't dunk any longer, I sure do look forward to retirement and fishing whenever I want.

I just lug 12 to 15 ice rods with me so I don't have to re-tie 1 and 2 lb test with cold hands. I do have to take my glasses off or look under them whether I am rigging at the kitchen counter, on the boat, or in the stream. Rarely do I even try on the ice.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

I pulled out most of my ice gear Friday night to go through and tie on some new jigs. I told myself that the last time I tied jigs on some of the older rods I could see better.
Im pretty sure they will say I need glasses nx eye exam.
Remember since not everyone fishes you can still tie a better knot then 90% of the people out there!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

neazor91 said:


> Yep. First reading glasses, then bifocals, then trifocals. I'm wondering what's next.


Speaking from experience...........cataracks.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Buddwiser said:


> Speaking from experience...........cataracks.


I fear you're right.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> Speaking from experience...........cataracks.


You are correct. I had to wear glasses for the past 25 years. Last year I had my cataracts removed and new lenses implanted. No more glasses. It's great not wearing glasses. I hated them.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

RMH said:


> I thought I was Superman until I had to go to the drug store and get me some cheaters. Made it to my late 40s then a gradual decline until you have to do something about, I fought it hard and lost. Moved up 1.50 power....lol


 Finally picked up my first pair last year. It's bad when the taxidermist said "get some glasses, your arm isn't long enough". I have these things stuffed everywhere now, truck, work, house and garage. Got to a point I could no longer work under a vehicle and see what I was doing. Started with 1.25 now wearing 1.75.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

RMH said:


> Been using the string thing for a few years now. I occasionally just hang them down on my nose and look over them.
> 
> I'm almost to the point of checking my options with an optometrist. Who the heck does that:lol:


Mine are down on my nose most of the time. Tried a co-workers bi-focals last week. They had a gradual transition, no visible line, you would probably like them. I was impressed, but I'm holding off. Been paying for vision insurance for 25years and have never been to the eye doc. lol


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

Falk said:


> You are correct. I had to wear glasses for the past 25 years. Last year I had my cataracts removed and new lenses implanted. No more glasses. It's great not wearing glasses. I hated them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I just got my second eye fixed, went from 20/15 vision in my younger days to 20/80+ in the past three years. Finally gave in and eye doctor replaced the lenses. Back to 20/20 in both eyes, It’s a miracle !


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Where/what procedure did you have done? I've been fighting it for several years now and can't stand the cheater dime store glasses and was considering the quick fix.


----------

